# Programmiererwerkzeug



## Markus (11 April 2013)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von euch ein schönes set mit den wichigen Sachen die ein Programmierer so an Werkzeug braucht?
Paar Schraubendreher, universalzange?, kleine Streudose mit ein paar hülsen?,... ggf. sogar mit Multimeter oder Zangenampermeter mit Multimeter?


----------



## KingHelmer (11 April 2013)

HI Markus,

ich habe damals meinen Werkzeugkoffer als Grundausstattung gekauft und dann die wichtigen Sachen, wie Multimeter, Aderendhülsenzange / -Set usw usw. ergänzt.

Falls du den gleichen Koffer wolltest: "Cimco Meisterkoffer Elektro"

Ich finde es ganz gut, wenn man sich die Komponenten einzeln zusammenstellt.


----------



## KingHelmer (11 April 2013)

Ach, und ein Werkzeug, was ich JEDEM empfehle ist der "Allesschneider" von Cimco. Ich habe mienen Koffer gerade nicht hier, aber ich meine der Name lautet: "Universalschere".


----------



## borromeus (11 April 2013)

Für mich gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Elektrikerschraubenzieher im Hemd wenn Montagefirma vorort
2. Kompletter Werkzeugkoffer wenn ich alleine zangeln gehe


----------



## dentech (11 April 2013)

VDE Elektro Werkzeugkoffer / -tasche mit 50tlg. Werkzeug-Set TOOLCRAFT im Conrad Online Shop | 820916

ich hab mir mal das geholt


----------



## Markus (11 April 2013)

hmm vielleicht war meine frage nicht ganz klar...

also ich such keinen werzeugkoffer, eher ein set mit dem nötigsten das in eine kleine damenhandtasche passt...


----------



## KingHelmer (11 April 2013)

> VDE Elektro Werkzeugkoffer / -tasche mit 50tlg. Werkzeug-Set TOOLCRAFT im Conrad Online Shop | 820916



Ich finde es immer lustig, wie die Stückzahl der Komponenten durch irgendwelche unsinnigen Teile nach oben gepuscht werden.
Ich glaube in diesem Fall habe ich Lüsterklemmen gesehen 

Ansonsten sieht die Tasche auch ganz gut aus, nur schlecht erweiterbar und schlecht austauschbar (größeres Multimeter passt eventuell nicht hinein)


----------



## dentech (11 April 2013)

Stimmt schon, die Lüsterklemmen sind mist, aber die Zangen und die Schraubendreher sind ganz in Ordnung. Das Multimeter ist auch nicht das beste, aber für die schnelle reicht es.


----------



## ducati (11 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer lustig, wie die Stückzahl der Komponenten durch irgendwelche unsinnigen Teile nach oben gepuscht werden.
> Ich glaube in diesem Fall habe ich Lüsterklemmen gesehen



Nee, 25 der 50 Teile sind Kabelbinder. Kein Scherz, das grenzt schon an irreführende Werbung, oder wie das heisst...


----------



## KingHelmer (11 April 2013)

OK, na ja, aber man liest sich ja sowieso vorher die Liste der Teile durch.
Der Phasenprüfer hat übrigens in keiner Werkzeugtasche etwas verloren 

Viel zu gefährlich, die kleinen Dinger.....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 April 2013)

Fehlen auch die Torx und Imbus Schlüssel


----------



## KingHelmer (11 April 2013)

> Fehlen auch die Torx und Imbus Schlüssel



Inbus - Schlüssel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Inbus - Schlüssel



Wieder was gelernt, wobei korrekt wäre innensechskant, weil inbus ein markenname ist und wir ja keine schleichwerbung machen wollen 

Innensechskant ? Wikipedia


----------



## c.wehn (11 April 2013)

Also ich habe eine: 

Top-Line Werkzeugtasche - PARAT

Meine Männerhandtasche 

Mit Schlitzschraubendrehern, Seitenschneider, Spitzange, Crimpzange für Aderendhülsen und AMP,
INNENSECHSKANT Satz, ein Schulmäppchen mit Ratsche 7,8,10 und 13er Nuss eine Rohrzange und ein Multimeter.. Ne Streudose mit riesigem Durcheinander.. Ne Wiederstandskaskade, 2m violettem Draht, ein paar Wagoklemmen zum Brücken  naja.. Das war's auch schon...
Achja und in dem Schulmäppchen liegt noch eine Taschenlampe.. 

Im Kofferraum im Unterboden hab ich noch ein bisschen spezial Werkzeug... Das hol ich aber nur für gute Kunden raus, oder wenn ich Heim will und keine Lust hab auf den Schlosser zu warten! (;

Ist ein bisschen viel für ein Programmierer, zugegeben... Aber die Tasche stört wenig im Auto, der Rest liegt im Unterboden und beim Fehlersuchen bin ich auf niemand angewiesen...


bestückt gibts die wohl nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2013)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Top-Line Werkzeugtasche - PARAT
> .



Das Vorgängermodell habe ich auch seit zig Jahren.
Bin auch sehr zufrieden.
Was auch noch reingehört sind Selbstklebeetiketten zum prov. Bezeichnen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zotos (11 April 2013)

Als Verpackung würde ich zu einer Rolltasche tendieren.

z.B.:

Werkzeugtasche Werkzeugrolltasche Rolltasche 22 Fächer Werkzeugrolle NEU 360.062 | eBay


Die Packungsdichte ist recht gut.


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2013)

Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall das hier: All_in_One.
Da passen vielleicht auch die 2x27 Zoll Monitore und die Workstation fürs TIA rein. Schraubenzieher und Zange nebst Multimeter sind kein Problem.

Ne Korrektur, du brauchst davon 2 Stück, wenn du 2 Monitore hast, Schade.


----------



## c.wehn (11 April 2013)

Ja die hab ich in der Folie oben. 
Hab das Vorgängermodell nach 8 Jahren Dienst abgelöst nach dem sie vom Kran gefallen war und total verbeult war


----------



## c.wehn (11 April 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall das hier: All_in_One.
> Da passen vielleicht auch die 2x27 Zoll Monitore und die Workstation fürs TIA rein. Schraubenzieher und Zange nebst Multimeter sind kein Problem.
> 
> Ne Korrektur, du brauchst davon 2 Stück, wenn du 2 Monitore hast, Schade.



Witzbold.. Ich hab fürs TIA nen kleine Rucksack...

Mit Leinwand und Beamer .. Ihr denkt so unpraktisch


----------



## Markus (11 April 2013)

> aus extra dickem Rindleder



kann mich wegen der PARAT Tasche ein veganischer MA verklagen? 

Bei der Rolltasche hätte ich etwas Angst ums Multimeter.
Da bin ich auch grad am recherchieren, denke dass eine kleine Stromzange mit eingebautem Multimeter wohl am sinnvollsten ist.

Bisher bin ich bei FLUKE 325 oder AGILENT U1194A
AC, DC, Klein, TRMS, Frequenzmessung,...


----------



## c.wehn (11 April 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> kann mich wegen der PARAT Tasche ein veganischer MA verklagen?
> 
> Bei der Rolltasche hätte ich etwas Angst ums Multimeter.
> Da bin ich auch grad am recherchieren, denke dass eine kleine Stromzange mit eingebautem Multimeter wohl am sinnvollsten ist.
> ...



Fluke, und die Tasche ist ne gute Wahl.. (;


----------



## vollmi (11 April 2013)

Meine Werkzeugauswahl hält sich echt in Grenzen.
PB SWISS TOOLS: Rolltaschen
Das erschlägt wirklich alle meine Schraubbedürfnisse.

Und dieses die Abisolier und Kunde auf Abstandhaltbedürfnisse
Victorinox Soldatenmesser 08 0.8461.MWCH 7611160017055 | Sackmesser.ch - der Schweizer Taschenmesser Shop

Ausserdem als Messgerät ein Fluke 771
Fluke 771

Und ein Zangenmultimeter (mit DC Strommesszange) von Fluke
Echteffektiv-Gleich-/Wechselstrommesszange

Damit ist mein gesamter Werkzeugbedarf abgedeckt und es passt alles in mein Laptoprucksack. Ich hasse Kistenweise Werkzeug mitzuschleppen.
mfg
 René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> .......
> 
> 
> Und dieses die Abisolier und Kunde auf Abstandhaltbedürfnisse
> ...



Wenn schon ein Schweizer Messer dann ja wohl dieses hier LINK  (auch mal die Bewertungen lesen)


----------



## c.wehn (11 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein Schweizer Messer dann ja wohl dieses hier LINK  (auch mal die Bewertungen lesen)



Das es 773 Pfosten gibt die sich für 700€ ein völlig ....
egal..

Edit: jetzt hab ich's auch verstanden *ROFL*


----------



## vollmi (11 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein Schweizer Messer dann ja wohl dieses hier LINK  (auch mal die Bewertungen lesen)



Das traurige ist. Auch darauf läuft TIA nur langsam.


----------



## bike (11 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein Schweizer Messer dann ja wohl dieses hier LINK  (auch mal die Bewertungen lesen)



Aber zum Einziehen wird es etwas eng.
Und der Protonenbeschleuniger funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Wenn ich mir die Vorschläge so durchlese, dann fehlt das wichtigste:
Wo bitte ist der Verbandskasten? 


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ......
> Wo bitte ist der Verbandskasten?
> 
> 
> bike



Irgendwo hab ich gelesen das ein kleines Krankenhaus mit vollständigem OP integriert ist


----------



## bike (11 April 2013)

Habe ich übersehen. 
Jetzt geht es aber echt los.
Wo sind die OP Schwestern und wie soll das gehen, wenn Mann allein schon Probleme hat zum einziehen?

Zurück zum Ausgangsthema.
Ich habe mir Schraubendreher, Inbus und Universialdrehgabelschlüssel, sowie ein kleines Multimeter in eine Tasche für ein größeres Messgerät  von Fluke gepackt und das soll bzw muss reichen.


bike


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2013)

*Das muß reichen*

Also ich hab auch immer etwas dabei:




Na ja, ein Multimeter paßt da nicht mehr rein.

Aber Achtung: Beim Umsteigen auf dem Frankfurter Flughafen hatte ich das im Handgepäck, das wäre fast rausgeflogen!


----------



## KingHelmer (12 April 2013)

> Also ich hab auch immer etwas dabei:



Das gleiche habe ich mir vor kurzem auch gekauft, allerdings sind das natürlich keine Werkzeuge, die man im Bereich ELEKTRO einsetzen darf/sollte.

Die habe ich nur privat für meinen Computer/Laptop gekauft...


----------



## borromeus (12 April 2013)

Ist der Laptop so störanfällig?


----------



## marlob (12 April 2013)

Ich habe soetwas







==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingHelmer (12 April 2013)

> Ist der Laptop so störanfällig?



Nein, er hat nur die teure ASUS-Sonderfunktion "Catch the dust"
Der Raum, in dem der Laptop sich befindet wird daruch staubfrei gehalten, indem der Laptop den kompletten Staub in Form eines Teppichs vor dem Lüfter ablagert.

Diesen muss man dann nur einmal im Quartal entfernen, indem man den Laptop in nur 3 Stunden komplett demontiert und wieder zusammenschraubt!

Ganz Simpel!


----------



## SPSKILLER (12 April 2013)

Das Schraubenziehersortiment das marlob zeigt sollte jeder haben.
Ich habe mir das Teil auch vor nem halben Jahr gekauft.
Eine Investition, die sich wirklich lohnt!

z.B. Wera Kraftform Kompakt VDE 60 i/65 i/67 I/16 Schraubendreher-Satz 16-teilig | eBay

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 April 2013)

Zu was braucht Ihr denn das viele Werkzeug?

Ich dachte, heutzutage gibt es für alles eine _App_ ...


----------



## KingHelmer (12 April 2013)

> Ich dachte, heutzutage gibt es für alles eine _App_ ...



Der TE hat noch ein Nokia 3210. Das kann man nur als Hammer nutzen.
Ich benutze natürlich für alles meine beiden Iphones. Das 4s für das Grobe und das 5er für die Feinarbeiten!


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2013)

Für Elektro brauche ich nur den kleinen Schraubendreher, 24-V Federklemmen, kann man damit öffnen,das reicht dann auch schon.


----------



## Ottmar (12 April 2013)

Hi!

In diesem Thread wird ganz deutlich, wer hier noch richtig was arbeiten muss. *g* 

Da zu einem Werkzeug ja auch ein anständiges Messgerät gehört, wollte ich nur mitteilen, dass ich mir in Kürze das hier sogar privat zulegen werde:
Fluke 233 Multimeter mit abnehmbarem Anzeige-Modul

Die Messeinheit hab ich schon auf so manchen Drehringen oder anderen Antrieben mitfahren lassen während man die Anzeigeeinheit kompakt in der Hand hält.
Ist vielleicht für den ein oder anderen sehr interessant.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2013)

Ach so, einen Schaltschrankschlüssel sollte auch noch jeder dabeihaben, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## borromeus (12 April 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach so, einen Schaltschrankschlüssel sollte auch noch jeder dabeihaben, sicher ist sicher.


Ach was, so ein Quatsch, Elektrikerweisheit: nur mit beiden Händen im Hosensack einen Schaltraum betreten.
ROFLMAO


----------



## borromeus (12 April 2013)

Wir hatten anfangs in der Firma 3 pippifeine Fluke.
Alle 3 verschwanden bei IBN, OK- vielleicht hätte man besser aufpassen sollen.
Was solls, meistens messen wir Duchgang, 24V DC, ab und zu 4-20mA.
Seit 16 Jahren begleitet mich daher ein Messgerät, damals nach "Verlust" der Fluke um umgerechnet 3,50 Euro erworben.
Das ist nicht abhanden gekommen und man kann es problemlos herumliegen lassen.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 April 2013)

Als Messgerät nutze ich das METRAHIT 2+ von Gossen Metrawatt. (ja, ich bin in der Firma der "Mess-Gerät-Bonze")
Einerseits, da ich mir mit hohem Bodget die Sachen bestellen durfte und andererseits, da Gossen einfach einen TOP-Support und TOP Geräte und Dokumentationen dazu hat.

Außerdem:

Schaltschrankschlüssel

Grüße und schönes Wochenende, 

Florian


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Schaltschrankschlüssel
> 
> Grüße und schönes Wochenende,
> 
> Florian



Aber da brechen so oft (besonders bei Grobmotorikern) die Mittelstifte aus dem Schaltschrankschloß, das wollen wir doch nicht; oder?


----------



## S5-Bastler (12 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Außerdem:
> 
> Schaltschrankschlüssel



Das Ding ist doch Mist. Schon mal probiert damit eine Bierflasche auf zu bekommen.
Da sind die orginal Rital um Welten besser.


----------



## vollmi (12 April 2013)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Da sind die orginal Rital um Welten besser.



Mit dem Ding kriegt man nichtmal nen Korken aus der Flasche.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 April 2013)

> Mit dem Ding kriegt man nichtmal nen Korken aus der Flasche.



Echte Männer Drücken den Korken in die Flasche. Außer man hat gerade eine Frau da, die ihn raussaugen kann, je nach dem wie man seine bessere Hälfte trainiert hat


----------



## marlob (12 April 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch immer etwas dabei:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 20439
> 
> ...


Sowas habe ich auch noch, aber dann die kleine Ausführung
Rona Werkzeuge GmbH | Profi-Präzisions-[BR]Schraubendreher
Ideal um mal Sensoren, Lichttaster usw. einzustellen


----------



## KingHelmer (12 April 2013)

> Sowas habe ich auch noch, aber dann die kleine Ausführung
> Rona Werkzeuge GmbH | Profi-Präzisions-[BR]Schraubendreher
> Ideal um mal Sensoren, Lichttaster usw. einzustellen



Genau das hab ich auch für 14,99€ aus dem Mediamarkt  Mitnehmartikel 
Aber sehr zu empfehlen da handlich und parktikabel.

Aber wie hier bestimmt alle wissen, gilt natürlich: Immer nur Qualität kaufen, über alles andere ärgert man sich nur :TOOL:


----------

